# RE: Notice



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

*RE: Notice*

Thought it was fun to poke a Polar bear eh? Im giving you all time to dig in and prepare, these all leave tomorrow. For the record, one is not pictured due to running out of boxes. DAMN I wish USPS would hurry up, i have an itchy trigger finger.::frown::arghhhh::baffled:

Oh and Brent, can you guess which ones heading your way????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

why not post this here as well.

0103 8555 7494 5957 0304 Brentie Brent!
0103 8555 7494 7005 6061 A guy with the name that rhymes with DUCK
0103 8555 7495 0151 3341 A fan of maduros perhaps?
0103 8555 7494 9102 7583 Headin to the city of summer
0103 8555 7494 8054 1823 I like this on my toast
0103 8555 7494 4908 4545 The eagle has landed
0103 8555 7493 5569 8317 Headin to a city of a saint


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy crap. Somebody rattled your cage. It may get rattled again soon........:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wunderdawg said:


> Holy crap. Somebody rattled your cage. It may get rattled again soon........:biggrin:


Im thinking i know what your saying, but im hoping for your sake, thats not what it means:mrcool:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope for the health of you and your home, it would be none of them. That would be the ultimate joke wouldn't it...wait no it would not, I have the ultimate joke ready to go against a certain member, not you, don't worry.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> I hope for the health of you and your home, it would be none of them. That would be the ultimate joke wouldn't it...wait no it would not, I have the ultimate joke ready to go against a certain member, not you, don't worry.


One of them does indeed have your name on it brother. Im sure by now you figured out which one:biggrin:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

:sweat:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smakem hard Patrick


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :huh_oh:


*hides under table and waits for sirens*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

deuce said:


> One of them does indeed have your name on it brother. Im sure by now you figured out which one:biggrin:


The envelope under all of them right?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> The envelope under all of them right?


If that helps you sleep for the next few nights, then sure.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am running for the hills...


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> Holy crap. Somebody rattled your cage. It may get rattled again soon........:biggrin:


What he said!!!BTW your wish list sticks are in the mail today!!!BWA HAHAHAHAHAH.......
DC#0307 3330 0001 0080 2763:whoohoo:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I pointed it out in this picture...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

POLEr Bear?
You goin fishin?


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone is in trouble....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

JonDot said:


> What he said!!!BTW your wish list sticks are in the mail today!!!BWA HAHAHAHAHAH.......
> DC#0307 3330 0001 0080 2763:whoohoo:


:huh::huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> I pointed it out in this picture...


Damn, i thought that was tucked away under all those boxes.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JonDot said:


> What he said!!!BTW your wish list sticks are in the mail today!!!BWA HAHAHAHAHAH.......
> DC#0307 3330 0001 0080 2763:whoohoo:


Hmmm...should I post a random 20 digit number as well???


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

why this new thread? you did not want to reach the 8 pages did you?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> why this new thread? you did not want to reach the 8 pages did you?


I think we could still hit 8 pages. I just thought it got a bit stale with all this talk of baseball..... BORING 

Back to the pile!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

867-5309
Call and talk baseball


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

HOLY crapola....this site is becoming UGLY. If i hid every time someone sent out a bomb on this site I would never see daylight again...atleast until someone blew my house away and I had to come out. I would say this is gotta stop except I am constructing my next bomb as we speak


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I know why Deuce is pissed and bombing everyone.......



Deuce ate the yellow snow as a kid......


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh Snap!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Snapperhead said:


> I know why Deuce is pissed and bombing everyone.......
> 
> Deuce ate the yellow snow as a kid......


Why you wanna try and start something with me? Thought we were friends?


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Here Deucey deucey deucey......come get the baby seal.....it's in the tunnel....


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Here Deucey deucey deucey......come get the baby seal.....it's in the tunnel....


That only works if the bears are illiterate..


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Look....here he comes to the trap......








(Deuce's Bombing run victims.

Deuce.....we are friends and I am really looking forward to the package coming my way but I am REALLY bored right now waiting for my job offer to come through and needed a laugh.....sorry...I don't mean anything with this...but idle hands are dangerous hands


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy crap... did that bear kill a polar alligator?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Snapperhead said:


> Look....here he comes to the trap......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a little more like it:biggrin:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

no, the seagull did. the polarbear is just getting the sloppy seconds.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

robisjebus said:


> no, the seagull did. the polarbear is just getting the sloppy seconds.


Welp, cats out of the bag.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I forget how vicious birds can be...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sseagle said:


> I forget how vicious birds can be...


I guess youve never seen the movie birds.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

sseagle said:


> I forget how vicious birds can be...


go on youtube, and search "golden eagle".

they pick up mountain goats and carry them away.

cool stuff!

after that's done, check out "mini-gun or mini gun". i definietly want one of those!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Deuce......Is theis what you will be doing after the mass bombing run...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Freshman year high school... English class for some reason.. there was a kid in that class tripping at the time, and he is still deathly afraid of birds.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Deuce......Is theis what you will be doing after the mass bombing run...


Rick brother you have to much time on ur hands that is freaking brilliant! :roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Rick brother you have to much time on ur hands that is freaking brilliant! :roflmao:


that is pretty damn funny


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

6+2=8?
Or are these separate threads?


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I watched something on discovery of a bird that climbs up to it's upper most flight limit and then when it sees it's desired target (other smaller bird) it sweeps it's wings back and dives like a bomb using small movements of it's head to keep the track straight and at the last second pulls up and knocks the other bird out with it's talons.......Coolest bird I have seen...can't remember what it was called but someone mounted a camera to it and you could watch the flight.....Freaking cool.......Now back to the polar bear party.....










Look at the pic closely.....I love the red thing.....I swear I did not do anything to the pic..I found it that way


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Rick when u come to town u will have to bring ur laptop to the B&M i work at...we would have a blast smoking and playing on here!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I think that pic represents Clive all too well.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I found it...Using my untold multi-millions and bill gates as my invention builder I have come up with the way to detect Deuce.........


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the water cold deuce????


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I found it...Using my untold multi-millions and bill gates as my invention builder I have come up with the way to detect Deuce.........


LMAO You guys are killing me, duece builds what appears to be nuclear warheads and everyone is still talking smack.

As for me I'm hiding in my bunker, with my laptop and a very long stick. I'm going to continue poking at the bear with the long stick. I think his boxes are so big bc he's compensating for a .....


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Deuce's Motto:

View attachment 18127


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

buttah said:


> LMAO You guys are killing me, duece builds what appears to be *nuclear *warheads and everyone is still talking smack.


A big box does not mean big bomb  Deuce could be sneaky....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> A big box does not mean big bomb  Deuce could be sneaky....


well im sure youll find out first hand.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Does this happen alot deuce????


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

what are there those Drew Estate Wafe cigars in that envelope?


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

deuce said:


> well im sure youll find out first hand.


Them there is fighting words! You gonna take that babo.

I LOOOVE instigating.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

What the hell are these people doing???


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Lots of polar bear hate on this thread. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Look into my future Post......After the deuces bombs hit...he will look like......


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry Deuce...I had to do it.........

My private detectives found ya.........You can run but you can't hide.........You are so Patriotic.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

And on that one I am going into the witness protection program, Will new name will be dead meat....


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll just enjoy the show.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Deuce......Is theis what you will be doing after the mass bombing run...


naa... couldn't be... the 'smoking bear' has a cigarette, instead of a cigar... those aren't CL bears! they're imposters.... :eeek:


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats disturbing!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

How do you guys think this stuff up? I did good to figure out how to post on here. Of course I haven't stopped since I learned, but thats another story.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

From the other thread:



baboruger said:


> I was out for a little while, Deuce I'm sure is in bed sleeping wondering what is coming his way...
> 
> Maybe I should notify the Illinois Bombing Bragade and see if they would like to take on Deuce...hmmm...


I've read both threads still not sure what put the bee in Deucey's bonnet, but I don't like it when one of my local brothers is target #1. No need for a brigade, I'm long overdue for a good missle launch.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> From the other thread:
> 
> I've read both threads still not sure what put the bee in Deucey's bonnet, but I don't like it when one of my local brothers is target #1. No need for a brigade, I'm long overdue for a good missle launch.


I know what put the bee in his bonnet...oh what, I don't really know. I thought it was the yawn thing from Rob but now I am not so sure...

And don't worry, I'm taking care of this one as well...there is need to fear this time Deuce...:biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Brent it's always good to know that you have backup if you need it, isn't it.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I know what put the bee in his bonnet...oh what, I don't really know. I thought it was the yawn thing from Rob but now I am not so sure...
> 
> And don't worry, I'm taking care of this one as well...there is need to fear this time Deuce...:biggrin:


He's apparently terrified for he has dissappeared. Or he's off to the PO.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

maduro4me said:


> Brent it's always good to know that you have backup if you need it, isn't it.


I have no doubt Brent can handle him, I've just been off the battle lines for a while and itchin' fer a fight.  And I fight to win.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

maduro4me said:


> Brent it's always good to know that you have backup if you need it, isn't it.


And I don't know if you have seen with Mitro can do yet...a small tobacco store could be taken down by the mighty Mitro...


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

baboruger said:


> And I don't know if you have seen with Mitro can do yet...a small tobacco store could be taken down by the mighty Mitro...


Oh I have seen both of you guys, and several others, and I know exactly what you both are capable of.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

maduro4me said:


> Oh I have seen both of you guys, and several others, and I know exactly what you both are capable of.


Very good Papichulo. (have you been called that one?)


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow two in a row. Your pretty good.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i'm glad i stayed out of this mess!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]ick is going to drop the hammer on some ppl!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Holy [email protected]ick is going to drop the hammer on some ppl!!!


Yea, yea. We'll see its just a bunch of talk as of right now!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

It'll happen, I warned the wife...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

buttah said:


> Yea, yea. We'll see its just a bunch of talk as of right now!


dude you aint been on this forum long enough. Check my profile. When i say im bombin someone, it happens.....


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

deuce said:


> dude you aint been on this forum long enough. Check my profile. When i say im bombin someone, it happens.....


Ain't they cute when their new!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dun killin time said:


> Ain't they cute when their new!


All show and no go. Thats the best way to describe em....


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

deuce said:


> All show and no go. Thats the best way to describe em....


I trust you Deuce, I've seen what you can do...I am shaking in my boots. NOT! I'm barefoot!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> I trust you Deuce, I've seen what you can do...I am shaking in my boots. NOT! I'm barefoot!


talkin about some of the others


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

ME?????? Come on you know I was just bored....I promise.....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

deuce said:


> dude you aint been on this forum long enough. Check my profile. When i say im bombin someone, it happens.....


Deuce speaks the truth.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I pointed it out in this picture...


:lol::biggrin: Hope The postmans work faster this time, Deuce!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This is some crazy shite right here-^^^^^--LOL---I see Duece is a little upset with someone--or some peoples! It's all good! 

Get em Patrick---------


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay, I'm easing down to tree-top level here. Gotta stay UNDER the radar....


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

deuce said:


> dude you aint been on this forum long enough. Check my profile. When i say im bombin someone, it happens.....


LOL, I saw the boxes I believe you. Just stirring the pot.:biggrin: Hit 'em hard buddy.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Here it comes Deuce!!!

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7495 0164 6551


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Let the mayhem continue!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

im ready


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

See Im waiting and watching and forming alliances, wait -- I mean Im sitting here drinking my coffee and watching all you guys get into the postures and throwing up the defenses and stuff -- cant we all just get a long like human beings.:roflmao:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Who would be your ally?


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

He's back at it again!!! Duece is wrecking shop!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Who would be your ally?


eh? :huh: we're allowed to have allies?? :baffled:

hmm...

:helloooo: who wants to be my friend? :biggrin:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Brent Brent Brent Brent:eeek:

what to do with you, I have a plan may take a few days but - remember the powder in the vents of the ambulance, the amp of D50 set up to a micro drip set just above the bunks in woonsocket(i know couches) -- do you think I worked alone. But alas you my friend only I and one other maybe able to pull off. I just may have to call the God father for his approval.:dribble:

You know once apart of the family there is only to ways out, neither one is pretty.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

ngetal said:


> eh? :huh: we're allowed to have allies?? :baffled:
> 
> hmm...
> 
> :helloooo: who wants to be my friend? :biggrin:


Do a search on Churchill's army, there used to be two groups of bombers here...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> the bunks in woonsocket(i know couches)


those were couches? I just thought they were piles of dirty sheets LOL...I assume you are talking about in the area next to the garage after moving from that little space they turned into offices...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Deuce is all bark :lol:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Deuce is all bark :lol:


Bark, more like wondering where the "picinick Baskets are Booboo" That's what I think of when I look at is avitar...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

MMmmmm I love me some picnic baskets!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Happy,

Pig pile?


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Dun killin time said:


> Ain't they cute when their new!


HA! I may be new to CigarLive but I'm not new to this game.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well he posted up hints and I am not in them...like I said on the first page....brass balls to stand outside and watch the sky fall........


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I love the Smell of Napalm in the Morning! Glad I'll be in another location this weekend checking the site--


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Now I'm nervious...it will land tomorrow...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> Now I'm nervious...it will land tomorrow...


:biggrin:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

The Day the Earth Stood Still...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Klaatu... Barada... Nic-*cough, cough*

there... it's ok now.... I said it... it's safe to pick up that box...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Now I'm nervious...it will land tomorrow...


Looks like Brent was bombarded I saw a satellite view of his neighborhood and it doesn't look good--I'll be the first to say--Way to go Deuce!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

smack that ass...deuce bomb them all..lol


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I've warned the bomb squad, although the more I think about it, I think I should have just warned the BOY SCOUTS, Kids stuff Deuce!!! LOL I'll post photos on arrival!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=332175

That's the damage...it hurt, but I survived so watch out!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

baboruger said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=332175
> 
> That's the damage...it hurt, but I survived so watch out!!!!


that which does not kill you only makes you stronger? :huh_oh:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23196
He got me hard idk if I will make it


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

CigarMan Phil said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23196
> He got me hard idk if I will make it


Im sure youll be fine. Just light up one of those smokes and try and calm down! :biggrin:


----------

